# Toilet clear space or distance from wall?



## Rick18071 (Apr 2, 2021)

Level 2 alteration. Restroom was gutted but the drains in the concrete floor and walls were not changed. New partitions were installed too far from toilet by 2". If partition wall is moved to get the toilet centered 18" away it will shorten the 60" clear space. Since the walls, floor plumbing and toilet is existing and not moved I don't think I can make them move it. So which is more important, the 60" clear space or the 16 to 18" from the wall because they can't get both.


----------



## e hilton (Apr 2, 2021)

Have you considered an offset flange?   We use them to move the potty up to about 1-1/2” with no problems.


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 2, 2021)

Or furr out the wall adjacent to the WC?


----------



## mark handler (Apr 3, 2021)

In the CALIFORNIA PLUMBING CODE 402.6.3 Securing Floor-Mounted, Back-Outlet Water Closet Bowls
_Where floor-mounted, back-outlet water closets are used, the soil pipe shall be not less than 3 inches (80 mm) in diameter.* Offset, *eccentric, or reducing *floor flanges shall not be used.*_​
*But I do not think that is in the IPC.*


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 4, 2021)

Ouch! thank you for pointing this out.


----------



## Yikes (Apr 5, 2021)

mark handler said:


> In the CALIFORNIA PLUMBING CODE 402.6.3 Securing Floor-Mounted, Back-Outlet Water Closet Bowls
> _Where floor-mounted, back-outlet water closets are used, the soil pipe shall be not less than 3 inches (80 mm) in diameter.* Offset, *eccentric, or reducing *floor flanges shall not be used.*_​
> *But I do not think that is in the IPC.*


Rick 18071 did not say that the toilet was both floor-mounted and back-wall discharge.



If it is a floor-mounted, floor discharge toilet, offset flanges are allowed.
If it is a wall-mounted toilet, the offset flange is of course irrelevant, since it would make mounting of the toilet impossible.
If it is a floor-mounted, wall-discharge toilet, the offset flange might make flushing a low-flow toilet a it more problematic, because you have a little bit less assist from gravity than originally anticipated by the toilet's original designer.


----------



## jar546 (Apr 5, 2021)

Rick18071 said:


> Level 2 alteration. Restroom was gutted but the drains in the concrete floor and walls were not changed. New partitions were installed too far from toilet by 2". If partition wall is moved to get the toilet centered 18" away it will shorten the 60" clear space. Since the walls, floor plumbing and toilet is existing and not moved I don't think I can make them move it. So which is more important, the 60" clear space or the 16 to 18" from the wall because they can't get both.



That is their responsibility to comply and if they can't you know that they have to go the the PA L&I accessibility advisory board for any relief.


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 5, 2021)

Hmm, can't say I have seen one of these yet. Replacement for an old house that had flushometer?


----------



## Rick18071 (Apr 6, 2021)

ADAguy said:


> Hmm, can't say I have seen one of these yet. Replacement for an old house that had flushometer?


Don't see anything about this here.


----------

